# Mattia sex



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ha l'amante. Ne sono certa. Certissima.
Il gorettiano Mattia sta diventando un porco che...(Beh...non esageriamo) 
Insomma. O l'amante gli sta insegnando tutto quello che non sono riuscita io a fare in eoni oppure...
Il blog di nudo.
E' sempre lui.
Mmmhhh...vabbè. Preferisco pensare che il mio amore grande sperimenti con qualcuna che spero la ragioni come me e poi viene a casa e sbatacchia come Dio comanda la povera Tebina flapflap.
Perchè quando io vado...hem...andavo a farmi qualche zompata extra con quel marcatonio biondo di Man...poi arrivavo a casa e Mattia me lo sarei risucchiato tutto.
Non il giorno stesso.
Ma dal giorno dopo la mia voglia di lui (di Mattia non di Man) aumentava a dismisura.
Quindi magari se Mattia ha l'amante è uguale.
Scopa con lei ma gli viene il trip erotico con me.
Mmmhhh2. No. Credo sia il blog di nudo.
L'altra sera mentre eravamo in macchina mi ha detto che gli da proprio fastidio. Che lo fa ingelosire tanto.
Mi ha fatto tenerezza. E avrei voluto stropicciarlo tutto ma non ho ceduto. E' una cosa che mi piace fare e quindi faccio.
Non c'è nulla di volgare. Non c'è la mia mail e nessun modo per contattarmi se io non voglio.
E non voglio.
Però mi sentivo di tranquillizzarlo. Ho tirato fuori il cell e sono andata sul blog e poi l ho  avvicinato alle sue mani per farglielo prendere.-



A momenti facciamo un incidente.
Ha spalancato gli occhi fissando lo smartphone come se fosse una palla di fuoco e poi ha sterzato. Inchiodato e girato fissandomi  con un angolo di roteazione collo che solo la bambina dell'esorcista.
-Mattia sei cretino? Madonna mi viene un infarto!-
-SEI CRETINA TU!-
-Io?-
-IL TUO CELLULARE! MI STAVI DANDO IN MANO. IL. TUO. CELLULARE.!-
Ho inarcato un sopracciglio alquanto perplessa. -Perchè urli? Il mio amplifon ha le pile cariche.-
-Cosa c'è sotto?-
-Ma sotto a cosa?-
-E' dal cretaceo che voglio toccare il tuo cellulare. E guardarci dentro. L'unica volta che te lo sei dimenticato in giro l'ho preso e mi sono perso in un mare di password finchè è uscita la faccina Android che mi ha detto _Non ci provare mai più, napulè di sto cazzo. _E poi mi ha fatto il dito. E ora tu. Me lo dai in mano senza nemmeno chidertelo?-
-...facciamo un filmino porno?-
-Eh?-
-Eddai si...non ho mai fatto un filmino porno. Cioè. Non proprio un filmino porno. Una roba io e te. Poi ci riguardiamo.-
-Tebe...-
-Maddai su. Se non sperimento con te con chi vuoi che lo faccia?-
-Parliamo del tuo cellulare.-
-No, parliamo del filmino porno. Io e te. Te  e io. Tutti porcellini e felicini.- Flapflap.
-Mi fai vedere il blog?-
-Però dopo lo facciamo il porno casereccio?-
-Vediamo...-
-Come vediamo...-
-Blog.-
Sbuffando ho ritirato fuori il cellulare e l ho messo sul blog. -Questa quando l'hai fatta?-
-Ieri. Ti sembra volgare?-
-No. Si vedono le tette e basta. Tette. Beh...con la fantasia...-
-Appunto. E' un blog per amanti rachitiche. A te non dovrebbe interessare. Vai sul blog delle tettone e culone...mica ti sparo delle storie no?-
-Ma io mica metto il mio uccello in rete!-
-Ma  nemmeno io! Ti pare abbia l'uccello?-
-No basta. Quando sei in modalità kreti non ti reggo.-
-Pensa a come faccio io. Tu lo sei sempre...allora il porno?-

Due ore dopo a casa.
Continuo a ronzargli intorno tutta sexy.
Il nulla.
Decido per l'artiglieria pesante.
Tiro fuori le calze a rete nere che gli piacciono tanto. E si. Ha gusti anni 80.
Poi le scarpe con il tacco.
Poi l unico perizoma che ho, rosso con pizzo nero e Minnie sul davanti ( oh, a lui piacciono. Si ingrifa di bestia quando le vede)
Mi pianto giù da gara gang bang e mi sbatto sul letto - Mattiaaaaa- voce flautata.
-Si...-
-Vieni un attimo in camera?-
-Perchè?-
-Devo farti vedere una cosa...-
-Dopo.-
-No subito.-
-Dopo.-
-Conto fino a 5 poi mi parte l'embolo.-
Lo sento sbuffare dal salone e quando appare io sono la Moira Orfei del porno.
-Cazzo.- dice.
-Risposta esatta. Filmino?- super flapflap.

Che palle.
Non posso scrivere mai in pace al pc.
C'è Mattia che continua a chiamarmi.
Posto il seguito.



magari ha una sorpresa per me


Il suo pannocchione.

Ciao.
-


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:E se mentre fai il filmino porcone con Mattia entri in modalità Kreti??? :rotfl:Chissà che viene fuori


----------



## mic (10 Febbraio 2014)

se Mattia non ci fosse bisognerebbe inventarlo solo perché esiste Tebe....
Ma il filmino porno?????????


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Febbraio 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

